
Experiment with 100,000 gamers proves Einstein was wrong? - judo_hack
https://www.nature.com/articles/s41586-018-0085-3
======
judo_hack
[https://www.sciencealert.com/gamers-massive-experiment-
shows...](https://www.sciencealert.com/gamers-massive-experiment-shows-
einstein-got-reality-wrong)

Can someone from this physics community please disentangle this claim, and
explain exactly what Einstein was allegedly wrong about?

~~~
gus_massa
Einstein never liked some parts of Quantum Mechanics. A very short description
of his idea is that every possible property of a particle that you may like to
measure is defined but you don't know it, so it is called "hidden variables
theory".

The problem is that in some experiments this idea doesn't give the correct
result, so Einstein is wrong here. See the details in
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/EPR_paradox](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/EPR_paradox)

Everybody agree that it would be nice that the "hidden variables" theory where
true, but everybody agree that sadly this theory is wrong.

There are plenty of experiments that prove that the hidden variables theory is
wrong. The main idea is to measure some property of two particles far away,
but you need some random generators to choose what to measure. The idea is to
make the random election and the measure very close in time, so the particles
can't communicate and agree about the results. So they must have agree about
the results at the initial point and remember it in hidden variables.

Usualy random generator is a physical system. One of the loopholes is that
perhaps the physical system of one of the random generators may somehow
conspire with the physical system of the other random generator. They may send
some signal to agree, "in three minutes we both will say 1" and so the
particles may somehow know that the random generators will say 1 and agree
only about the result for the measurement for 1. [The problem with the hidden
variables theory appear when you have more than one option.]

This is ridiculously unexpected. If you put in each random generator a
radioactive source, some electric noise, some lava lamp and/or other good
random sources with some additional filtering to ensure that the random is
good, there is absolutely no possibility that they conspire. But the
alternative is that the hidden variables theory is false that is also not
intuitive.

In this experiment they are using the input from humans instead of a "physical
system" as the source of randomness, as if the humans were no physical system
because they are magical and have "free will". The only way to one-up this is
using unicorns because they are more magical and have more free will.

Seriously, there are no improvement over the previous work unless you think
that humans are somehow magical. Moreover, even if humans have free will I
don't see how they can ensure that the cell towers, the routers and all the
internet connections don't conspire somehow to add delays to the signal and
errors to make the random generator produce the result that is needed to agree
with the quantum version and break the hidden variable theory. This is
unrealistic and unexpected, but this is similar to the loopholes in more
traditional physical system.

